# If you could buy only one Festool product



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Maybe start small.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

mbryan said:


> Maybe start small.


Actually, I do have a couple of festool splicers for my makita track, but they aren't green.:sad:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Just get the pen. You don't need any tools.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

I asked what yu nexed?
Mabe a Festool tape measurer!?! 
::jester:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

You drama queens and your festools.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Oliver 26 .......


I'll paint it green......



http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=292




B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Oliver 26 .......
> 
> 
> I'll paint it green......
> ...


Wrong green.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

Actually a vac was going to be my suggestion! 

Some tools will work without an adapter for you to use. Probably your mitre saw, some sanders, your Makita track saw. 

First of all it isn't a hassle to use your tools with the CT's. The cord is very long so you can often skip stretching out an extension cord for your tool, the hose is probably longer than your tool cord so no problem there. There is also the autostart. Having your usual tools not make such a mess will make you want more.

Then there are all the advantages over a typical rigid shop vac. The CTs are quite quiet, the suction is adjustable, the bags are durable and can be used until they are basically totally full, they are HEPA certified not just a rated filter, and one of my favourites the hose garage! My rigid drove me nuts with the hose flopping all over the place in my truck. Oh and the hoses are excellent quality and easy to work with. And if you have any festools the systainer sits and locks on top of the vac to help roll your tools around and have them at your fingertips.

If you still don't think you want one get a cxs  pretty sure everyone who has one loves it. There's many reasons why but they're relatively cheap and if you don't like it you could just return it for a refund. Try it.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Kapex


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

so, when you buy the vacuum can you hook it up to all your other tools? what about the metric to standard sized hoses, ports, etc. where do you get the transitions?


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

duburban said:


> what do you guys think about mini vs midi? i have a ct 26 but only bring it when i know i'll use it. it would be cool to have a mini or midi in the truck all the time so i'm not using the festools without it. i have the little ridgid but can't plug it into much.
> 
> is the midi that much bigger than the mini when packed up in the truck?
> 
> ...


I've got the ct36 and that's what I used on site for a while until I got tired of lugging it around. I then picked up a midi and that lives in my trailer and is my go to vacuum whereas the 36 stays at the shop


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

Aptpupil- Most, if not all, the tools I have that actually have dust ports work with my festool hose. The only one that needs an adapter so far that I can think of is the compact job site Bosch tablesaw. The hoses are very nice in that the tool end is a thick rubber. Makes it easier to shove it on or in the tools dust port and stay there.

Duburban- I have a CT Midi. I bought it because it was small enough that I basically bring it everyday just in case. The CT26, the next size up, appears to be quite a bit bigger and I'm sure a lot of it is psychological,but I just figured id tell myself i wouldn't need it some days and then regret it. If I'm not mistaken there is really only 2 sizes in regard to width and depth: the midi/mini, and the 26/36/48. The models within the two groups are simply different heights.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Good info guys, I had to rip some more azek yesterday and hate the cleanup. I don't have anything hooked up to my DeWalt tablesaw. Maybe now's the time.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

I always use the ts and vac for azek sheets works great !!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Mark- get yourself a sander with the vac and save a little money with the package deal.

I am certain you would love a Rotex sander with what you do.

I bought a Rotex and CT-22 almost 5 years ago. They have been used hard and often. Neither one has missed a lick.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Just get the pen. You don't need any tools.
> 
> View attachment 75716


What you spend on that? Like $50.........:whistling:jester::laughing:

The Domino has always been interesting to me. I think I would be more inclined to buy that than the other stuff. I would probably want the package with the vac. 

Now where did that lotto ticket go?:whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a dozen of those pens, I stole them off my buddy's desk last time I was at Festool HQ.:laughing:

When I bought my domino with all the bits and pieces I wanted/needed, I think I dropped 1200 bucks.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

CrpntrFrk said:


> What you spend on that? Like $50.........:whistling:jester::laughing:
> 
> The Domino has always been interesting to me. I think I would be more inclined to buy that than the other stuff. I would probably want the package with the vac.
> 
> Now where did that lotto ticket go?:whistling


More like $8k lol I got a free baseball cap, pen and jacket :laughing:


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I think that I will probably get a sander and vacuum. 

We do a lot of sanding, and I've not been impressed with the longevity of any of the random orbital's I've purchased. In the past 5 years or so, I've gone through a Bosch, Dewalt, Makita and a Rigid. Any others I should try before the Festool?


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

redwood said:


> I have the Makita track saw, is the Festool a game changer over that.
> 
> I think that the tool would need to really stand out from the competition to make it worthwhile to jump on the bandwagon.


No the Mak is just fine the Fes ts 55 is a lil more cultured The Mak has more power. I feel the same way about the Kapex, unless the miter saw is your use every day bread and butter tool In which case go for it:thumbsup:
I am a Festool junkie. 

My one tool choice is: For the remodeler the RO 90 sander. The Finish Carpenter would be the Domino.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Just buy the damn drill. Or wait for the new one!
(with impact mode!!!).


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

William James said:


> The Festools work better as a system and the vacuum is the primary "tool" that makes most of them work well together.


Seem like the vacuum is the first thing to get as it will suck most of your other tools and you can stack the green tool boxes on top and wheel them around. Now when using the vacuum in your cut table is there manifold where you can have more than one hose for say the table saw and the miter saw and maybe a 3rd to a sander?


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Now when using the vacuum in your cut table is there manifold where you can have more than one hose for say the table saw and the miter saw and maybe a 3rd to a sander?


Good idea. But that would cut down on suction considerably.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Rich D. said:


> Good idea. But that would cut down on suction considerably.


I'm talkin a manifold that you just push a lever to the hose you need to suck. Or a smart vac could have a strip plug and know the tool you're firing up and have that hose doing the sucking:blink: Yea a Smart Vacuum:jester:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Yea that would be awesome...


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

redwood said:


> I think that I will probably get a sander and vacuum.
> 
> We do a lot of sanding, and I've not been impressed with the longevity of any of the random orbital's I've purchased. In the past 5 years or so, I've gone through a Bosch, Dewalt, Makita and a Rigid. Any others I should try before the Festool?


I would throw in another vote for the Rotex sanders. The RO 90 specifically, for all the reasons Rich mentioned is at the top of my list.

I think the Rotex sanders the Domino and the Cordless drills (and the Carvex if they would actually release it) are all are in league of their own in their respective category, and offer something that you just won't get in a competitors version.

Yes, you do need to amend it to which two tools would I get. The vac is so foundational to their line that it just needs be a given. I expect to wonder how I operated with out dust extraction one I get it going.

The Kapex is at the top of my list, not so much that it does what say a makita or other couldn't but that it does it in a much more refined and enjoyable way. A miter saw is the cornerstone of my toolset and what I use most so the additional cost to me for my most important tool over it's expected life is a non event.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Seem like the vacuum is the first thing to get as it will suck most of your other tools and you can stack the green tool boxes on top and wheel them around. Now when using the vacuum in your cut table is there manifold where you can have more than one hose for say the table saw and the miter saw and maybe a 3rd to a sander?


That idea would be awesome. Who *cough*Darcy *cough* is going to get that in the hands of Festool Rep?


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Seem like the vacuum is the first thing to get as it will suck most of your other tools and you can stack the green tool boxes on top and wheel them around. Now when using the vacuum in your cut table is there manifold where you can have more than one hose for say the table saw and the miter saw and maybe a 3rd to a sander?


Sounds like another $200 accessory


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

I just got an RO90 and a CT Midi. I've used it once and I'm hooked already.

What's the advantage of the TS75 over the 55?

This is going to be bad. Very bad.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Clarke Carpentry said:


> I just got an RO90 and a CT Midi. I've used it once and I'm hooked already.
> 
> What's the advantage of the TS75 over the 55?
> 
> This is going to be bad. Very bad.


Depth of cut.. that's about all. My ts 55 has done everything I've thrown at it.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Clarke Carpentry said:


> I just got an RO90 and a CT Midi. I've used it once and I'm hooked already.
> 
> This is going to be bad. Very bad.


Welcome! It's OK, it's good for you. :thumbup: :laughing:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> Depth of cut.. that's about all. My ts 55 has done everything I've thrown at it.


Higher amps on the 75 as well - 13 vs. 10 on the 55. 

Get the 75 if you're working with thick or dense material. Otherwise, the 55 will handle most jobs at a lighter weight.


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

I think I'll mostly use it for 3/4 ply and the odd door, so if the features are the same and it's just capacity/power I'll just go for the 55.

And put the savings towards a domino. :whistling


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

I have another question actually: Are 2 55" rails and the connectors as good as the 106" rail? $300 seems pretty steep.

Sorry OP for thread hijacking but seems like a good place to ask instead of starting Festool thread #1m.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

that's the other this the ts 75 has higher amps. I was cutting as thick as my ts 55 could go. About 10 linear feet of cutting it slowed itself down to prevent overheating, but never stopped. A nice feature, but the ts 75 would of lasted longer.

For cutting ply and doors the ts 55 will be fine. I'm fine with the ts 55 I never looked back or thought I Shpulda of got the 75


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Clarke Carpentry said:


> I have another question actually: Are 2 55" rails and the connectors as good as the 106" rail? $300 seems pretty steep.
> 
> Sorry OP for thread hijacking but seems like a good place to ask instead of starting Festool thread #1m.


I have the 2 55" rails and connectors works fine for me. Connected they do rips and a single will handle a cross cut. 

The 106" rail is just hard for me to transport. And then you would still need to buy the 55 for cross cuts.

I like how I can throw the 2 55" rails in the backseat of my truck. One day ill buy another 55" so I don't have to keep unconnecting and reconnecting the rails to do a cross cut.


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks. :thumbsup:

I have a huge 108" guide clamp thing that I got on sale at Rockler years ago and I never take that out of the shop either, it's just too much hassle.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Also get a set of clamps for the track. I didnt get the fancy ones just the screw type. They work when u have a piece of bowed ply u need to cut.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I like the 118" rail. More room for 8' rips and it works great for long tapers without having to connect rails. It leaves the shop when I need it, otherwise I have two 55's and a 42"


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

It doesn't come with clamps? Does it really just sit in place otherwise?? I can't see me getting by with no clamps man.

And I'd love to have a selection of rails right off the bat but I just had to promise the wife a new fridge, stove and micro after carelessly mentioning how much the RO90, CT and the Fuji super4 I just bought cost. :wallbash:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

No, no clamps. You really don't need them unless something is really warped.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Clarke Carpentry said:


> It doesn't come with clamps? Does it really just sit in place otherwise?? I can't see me getting by with no clamps man.
> 
> And I'd love to have a selection of rails right off the bat but I just had to promise the wife a new fridge, stove and micro after carelessly mentioning how much the RO90, CT and the Fuji super4 I just bought cost. :wallbash:


Yes it just sits there:blink: It gas a gummy strip on it and it just sits there:whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Sorry Warner, I didn't see you typing:blink:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Sorry Warner, I didn't see you typing:blink:


I will let it slide this time Randy.:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm sorry. I just don't believe that. That's just too convenient and, well, witchcraftery.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I'll confirm that my Makita track saw doesn't require the clamps either, but I do have them, just in case.

I have the Makita saw and rails, festool rail connector, and the De Walt clamps.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

The gummy strip is replaceable.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I like the 118" rail. More room for 8' rips and it works great for long tapers without having to connect rails. It leaves the shop when I need it, otherwise I have two 55's and a 42"


Why the 42" warner? I'm guessing u have the 2 55" so cross cuts and rips are covered


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

redwood said:


> I'll confirm that my Makita track saw doesn't require the clamps either, but I do have them, just in case.


Dose the Makita track have the gummy strip?


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Clarke Carpentry said:


> It doesn't come with clamps? Does it really just sit in place otherwise?? I can't see me getting by with no clamps man.
> 
> And I'd love to have a selection of rails right off the bat but I just had to promise the wife a new fridge, stove and micro after carelessly mentioning how much the RO90, CT and the Fuji super4 I just bought cost. :wallbash:


Nope no clamps. Yes it sticks where u put it. I use the clamps probably 1 out of 40 cuts.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Dose the Makita track have the gummy strip?


It doesn't really feel gummy, but it has rubber strips that seem to hold the track in place.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

redwood said:


> I'll confirm that my Makita track saw doesn't require the clamps either, but I do have them, just in case.
> 
> I have the Makita saw and rails, festool rail connector, and the De Walt clamps.


How are the dewalt clamps ?


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The gummy strip is replaceable.


Yup I find that the foam rubber gets clogged with saw dust and dosent stick as well. Just pass by with the blow gun and there as good as new.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

If you have a track with the black splinter strip thing then pull that crap of and go buy the clear plastic version. Much much better than the black edge.



Oh yeah got this today as well. Very nice bit of kit.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Didn't even know they had black strips. Is that the light?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> Didn't even know they had black strips. Is that the light?


Yeah the clear strips are newish. About 2 years ago they redesigned them. Yep it's the led light they make. It fills a room 40ftx20ft with light easy. Tried it out in the woodcraft workshop before buying it. Stupid amount of flood from it. Light goes out from right angle from the light.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Rich D. said:


> How are the dewalt clamps ?


They work fine, they are just like Irwin speed clamps, except that the end fits in the track. I really don't use them except when I'm ripping sheets of azek and I can't afford a slip. Not that it ever slips.


----------



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

A 42" would've been perfect for the handful of doors and 16" shelves I crosscut last week with the GC's 55" rail.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The 42" one came with my mft/3. I rarely use my mft/3 for any kind of cross cuts with the fence and rail, but I do use the 42" rail a fair amount.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Yeah the clear strips are newish. About 2 years ago they redesigned them. Yep it's the led light they make. It fills a room 40ftx20ft with light easy. Tried it out in the woodcraft workshop before buying it. Stupid amount of flood from it. Light goes out from right angle from the light.


Pics please


----------

